# Bergara or Green Mountain



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Ive had Knight stainless for 20 years with no rust problems that is a tack driver. All I’ve ever used is pyrodex and was curious what others think about Bergara barrels on other muzzle loaders.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmmm... I have a Hawkin, rebarreled with a Green Mt 1:28 fast twist barrel. Its every bit as accurate as my Remington700ML, doesnt seem to care about loads. Sabots to Conicals, they all shoot good.

I had a Accura PR at the start of the year and it was terrible. Extremely picky on loads. Never found anything remotely good enough to hunt with, gave up and sold it. Others have absolute tack drivers... so... maybe you will get lucky with one of those.

***Edit: I'm not diss'ing Accuras in general, just my specific one sucked. It was one of the refurbs offered for sale at the start of the year from CVA. I got unlucky with that purchase.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I’m not looking to buy just wanting to know what all the fuss is about with these new guns. Maybe I’ll wait until every brand soon comes out with a 1 in 22 option then i think it would be a Remington


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have the Accura LR in .45 caliber with the Bergara 30" 1:22 twist barrel. I haven't had it a year yet, but no rust issues using Triple Seven powder. It's a shooter!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you shot anything else instead of 285 ELR in it?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

With these newer ML rifles coming out with the fast twist and considered a long range rifle, what are hunters going to do if the state goes back to 1X scopes again? I guess you'll have a $1400 paper weight. I'd love to have one in the .45 but just cant see spending that kind of money on one. Ya, I'm a cheap SOB.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I still have my good ole 1x scope sitting on my shelf. I always thought we'd eventually go back to 1x someday.

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> With these newer ML rifles coming out with the fast twist and considered a long range rifle, what are hunters going to do if the state goes back to 1X scopes again? I guess you'll have a $1400 paper weight. I'd love to have one in the .45 but just cant see spending that kind of money on one. Ya, I'm a cheap SOB.


When they started talking about restricting scopes again at the last RAC meeting, they were very adamant that the division bring to the table the hard data regarding harvest success rates. Those people are going to be some very sad puppies when they realize their suspicions aren’t even close to accurate. Looking through them, there hasn’t been any significant jumps from the 1x days to the magnified days. People always want something to blame and want restrictions, mostly when it has nothing to do with their own methods of hunting. If we went from an average of 35% success to 70% success when they allowed scopes, i can see the logic behind the restrictions. But that’s not even close to case. If people want more deer, we need to make more deer. Artificially carrying over a few hundred bucks annually will not be the solution to our much bigger problem than magnified scopes on muzzleloaders.

ps when they surveyed the public on the technology use not very long ago, the public were in favor of
Keeping magnified scopes. There’s several other issues to address here before this should even be discussed. Eliminating all doe deer hunts state wide should be at the top of that last, among a few other key topics that no one wants to discuss


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

7mm Reloaded said:


> Have you shot anything else instead of 285 ELR in it?


I shot the 280 gr. ELR and Hornady SST 200 gr. so far. Both good groupings. The next projectile I want to try will be the Barnes Expander MZ 195 gr. when I can find some.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Moose, I would like to shoot open sites with my ML like I did back in the 90's. But my eyes aren't like they were, I have to use readers now and that doesn't work trying to shoot an open site. I have tried it at the range, but my grouping goes from 1" to 10" groups at 100 yards. I have a CVA that I had Rod Merrill (the gunsmith at Payson sports & trophy years ago) put an elevated ramp site on it for me. That was a shooter! I could hit the little green propane bottles at 300 yards all day long. Not any more now. It just stays in the safe and some day I will pass it on to one of the grandkids. 

I like the multi magnification scope on my CVA Pro and T/C Pro Hunter. If they do go back to 1X or open site only, I'll have to give up the ML and battle for a rifle tag.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If they pull the magnified scope option I'll just go back to peep sights. I shot with them for years before I got a muzzle loader with a scope. 

With practice they are good for any muzzle loader distance within reason

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That figures.......I FINALLY put a scope on my muzzleloader after resisting for years, and now they are going to backtrack on them ?? 
That is my life, over and over again.
Like has been stated, at my age I’m not sure open sights would be an option anymore.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out SeeAll sights. Their delta sight is legal here in Colorado where it is open or peep sights only.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a Lyman peep sight on my White .45 back in the day. Really liked that sight.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> That figures.......I FINALLY put a scope on my muzzleloader after resisting for years, and now they are going to backtrack on them ??


There's no talk from the DWR about removing magnifying scopes from MLs. You are safe, for now.

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

2full said:


> That figures.......I FINALLY put a scope on my muzzleloader after resisting for years, and now they are going to backtrack on them ??
> That is my life, over and over again.
> Like has been stated, at my age I’m not sure open sights would be an option anymore.


A RAC made a motion to do away with the scopes. The DWR has asked in more formal ways about the topic and the public doesn’t want change. Just because a RAC proposed it, doesn’t mean it’ll go through. They propose many different things that in the end, die when that meeting is over at the end of the day. I don’t think the DWR wants scopes eliminated from muzzleloaders. They were the ones who fought pretty hard to do away with the 1x scopes in the first place.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

…


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

I’m 64 years old and I need readers. I have never used a scope on my Hawkin (I do use peep sights). I use traditional ammunition too. The guys who campaigned for the DWR In the -50s for a muzzle loader hunt would rollover in their graves


----------

